# Smoked deviled eggs!



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2012)

The other night I took a few eggs, hard boiled them and put them in the smoker with some cheese and bacon I had in the smoker.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131123/the-bacon-trifecta-q-view/20#post_900139

The method I use for boiled eggs always produces a non-rubbery egg with yellow yokes. I put the eggs in cold water and heat to boiling. I boil for 5 minutes. Pull off the heat, put a lid on the pot and let sit for 25 minutes. Put into cold water ice bath, peeI immediately. Cold smoked them for 1 hour wood was apple cherry mix.













8279823086_32b8a0c3ee_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 16, 2012


















8279824220_70672acf68_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 16, 2012


















8278765909_d16438ef2c_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 16, 2012






Mayo, spicy brown mustard, Chipotle powder, little dusting of paprika.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 16, 2012)

and ?   you liked them how ?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2012)

They're


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 16, 2012)

good deal..  myself i go a couple of hours..  maybe 3..  but i also cut them in half before smoking so the yolk takes on some smoke as well


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2012)

The yolks took on quite a bit of smoke even leaving them whole. It's a good thing I sampled one while I was making them. I went out to the smoker to check the temp (wasabi almonds) came back in and they were gone!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 17, 2012)

THose look great good job


----------



## rollin smoke (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll be trying this method next time! last time I tried this I boiled for 20 min, ice water, pealed and then put on the smoker. They were definitely over cooked. This method makes perfect sense!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 17, 2012)

Been doing hard boiled eggs that way for over 20 years, always great results. Next batch I'll be a bit more creative with the filling. Was a last minute item and just threw them together! I only cold smoked for a hour and really like the mild smoke. I may take them a bit longer next time.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 17, 2012)

I was just thinking about smoked deviled eggs today

Best deviled eggs I've ever had were in Kansas City, MO during the American Royal

The eggs were smoked, with a wasabi salmon roe, and a little piece of lox on top

$12 for 6 1/2 deviled eggs was outrageous, but they were awesome!!!

So, not sure if the wasabi roe was salmon eggs or some sort of artificial roe

The different flavors were outstanding!!

Todd


----------



## rollin smoke (Dec 17, 2012)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Been doing hard boiled eggs that way for over 20 years, always great results. Next batch I'll be a bit more creative with the filling. Was a last minute item and just threw them together! I only cold smoked for a hour and really like the mild smoke. I may take them a bit longer next time.


i read this wrong...i don't have a cold smoker. Is there any way to smoke them on my uds without over cooking them? I usually run it around 225-250. Maybe put the eggs on uncooked and crack them half way through the cook so the smoke can penetrate?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 17, 2012)

It's very easy and cheap to make a cold smoker with a NEW soldering iron and a tin can...  use the search box up top and you'll find some threads on how to do it...  you can use it in your UDS or just use a cardboard box....


----------



## rollin smoke (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks interesting! I have a feeling this is my next project. Very simple!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 17, 2012)

Rollin Smoke said:


> Looks interesting! I have a feeling this is my next project. Very simple!


Go for it! Go visit Todds site and get yourself one of his Amazing Smoke Generators!

www.amazenproducts.com

I have the 18" AMNTS and it works perfect in my GOSM. Perfect TBS every time.


----------



## jetman (Dec 18, 2012)

Last thing on earth I would ever think of, wish you would have told me about this yesterday when I was smoking CB!

They look yummy, think by the time Paulina Messabout comes around we'll be able to charge $30 a head for our grub 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





JetMan<<<


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 18, 2012)

Jetman said:


> Last thing on earth I would ever think of, wish you would have told me about this yesterday when I was smoking CB!
> 
> They look yummy, think by the time Paulina Messabout comes around we'll be able to charge $30 a head for our grub
> 
> ...


The Coots wont know what hit them! Last year Lou hit everyone up to donate a few bucks. I ended up covering my expenses on the chickens! That was nice, nut wasn't expected.

I have to say that I wont be eating non-smoked deviled eggs. I am going to do some more for some smoked egg-salad sandweeees!


----------



## toby bryant (Dec 26, 2012)

Dirtsaillor, I made these for Christmas dinner and the family loved them. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2012)

Toby Bryant said:


> Dirtsaillor, I made these for Christmas dinner and the family loved them. Thanks for sharing!


I made 2 dozen on Christmas eve, I didn't even get a half of one!

That's okay, we were at a friends house and they taught us how to make Tamales. I now know there's another use for a tamale steamer besides using it to turn a Smokey Joe BBQ into a mini-wsm!

Ended up being quite the spread my injected smoked hot wings and smoked deviled eggs for grazing while spreading masa. Then later we had five kinds of tamales, pork posole (pozole) and gala punch.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 28, 2013)

Thread resurection in progress! I love this recipe and am in the final stage with the little cheif right now! Thanks man!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 28, 2013)

You are lucky!!! We didn't make any for this holiday.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 28, 2013)

dang. I am having a real hard time not eating any. I did lick the bowl though. Happy thanksgiving to oregon from south eastern washington.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 28, 2013)

Licking the bowl is perfectly acceptable!!!!


----------



## timberjet (Apr 20, 2014)

easter deviled eggs 14.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Apr 20, 2014






Thread resurrection. I just thought I would revive this post for Easter as this is my favorite Easter deviled eggs recipe ever. I mean ever! So If you happen to be starting some...give it a shot. You won't be disappointed I assure you.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 20, 2014)

This is as close as I get to cold smoking. Tee hee... Takes a bit of ice but for a short smoke like this it is ok. Mmmmmm......


----------



## hambone1950 (Apr 20, 2014)

This is a great idea. I missed it the first time around.....next time sweetie makes deviled eggs I'll have to steal a few and smoke em up!


----------



## acres87 (Apr 20, 2014)

image.jpg



__ acres87
__ Apr 20, 2014





Thanks so much for sharing this recipe, boiled and smoked yesterday  for about 75 minutes with the amazin pellet smoker using hickory.  (Gosh they are good as just a hard boiled egg). Then the recipe I used for "deviling"
Per dozen eggs
4 tbsps mayo
4 tbsps homemade dill relish
2 tbsps yellow mustard, I substitute a generous teaspoon of our homemade jalapeño mustard in the mix
Couple good twists of black peppercorn
A pinch of sugar and a pinch of rub mix
Whipped, eggs filled, then topped with slivers of our homemade spicy pickled asparagus (it is Easter)
Took this along with a 20 lb double smoked (awesome) ham to a group gathering


----------



## acres87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Dirtsailer, thanks again for sharing this recipe, got em on the smoker.  Never thought the kids would get eggs collected so I could get to smoking.  Have a Blessed Easter


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 5, 2015)

acres87 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sota d (Apr 5, 2015)

Great looking deviled eggs Case. Never tried smoking them, but they look delicious!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sota D said:


> Great looking deviled eggs Case. Never tried smoking them, but they look delicious!



Always a tasty side dish! Smoked eggs make great egg salad sandwees too!!!!


----------

